# What's Something You Learnt Today?



## Chrisda4 (Apr 28, 2010)

Come on people, you know the saying, "You learn something new every day".

Post some fact or thing you have learnt recently.

Like the other day, I learnt what a pilot episode is, (In case your wondering, it's like a test episode to see if a show will become a series.)

So yeah, what's something you learnt today?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

That menthol cigarettes have fiberglass in them...


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 28, 2010)

That every time someone reads my posts, I mentally sound like the Warden...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

Chrisda4 said:


> Like the other day, I learnt what a pilot episode is, (In case your wondering, it's like a test episode to see if a show will become a series.)



Were you watching Pulp Fiction? :3

I learned that I actually can engage myself in intellectual discussion when motivated, it's just that 99% of topics are just really fucking boring to me.

Also, I learned that as of last night I am officially no longer a Film major because in all of my classes they just push the political, sociological, and historical aspect of film on me without really exploring what I'm TRULY interested in, which is the artistic part. So yeah, if anyone asks I'll just say that I wanted to be a Film major, but now I'm being forced into Sociology. :[


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned that Facebook is becoming increasingly shittier.


----------



## LeoTen (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned that PayPal sucks sometimes. D:

I tried paying for a commission, and it kept declining it over and over. >w<

Eventually, it let it through, though.  Friggin' PayPal. >:


----------



## Telnac (Apr 28, 2010)

The drop-dead hottie who swore she wasn't HIV positive before she rocked your world & the world of your 40 closest friends...

_*...lied!!!*_ 

j/k.  I didn't learn jack shizen today.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 28, 2010)

That Argentina tried to poison us with contaminated corned beef in the 1960's.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 28, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That Argentina tried to poison us with contaminated corned beef in the 1960's.


Bah.  Taco Ball tries to poison me at least once a week.   They always fail, but they do keep trying...


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 28, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Bah.  Taco Ball tries to poison me at least once a week.   They always fail, but they do keep trying...



But they don't seel stuff that's contaminated with typhoid.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 28, 2010)

Yesterday i learned how to make a DTD(duct tape dummy) needed for a fursuit commision


----------



## Isen (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned that Mozart penned a piece called "Leck mich im Arsch" ("Lick me in the arse").

Really.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 28, 2010)

Isen said:


> I learned that Mozart penned a piece called "Leck mich im Arsch" ("Lick me in the arse").
> 
> Really.



XD

Fucking awesome!


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 28, 2010)

I never learn anything before my first cup of coffee in the morning.

I'll get back to you


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 28, 2010)

Today I learned that when you're in your pj's, having your morning cup of coffee before you start the day, that's when your apartment handyman will come to fix the bathroom sink.

I also learned that if you do not think they'll need to go into the cupboard where you keep EVERYTHING, they will, because that's where the problem will be *facepalm*.  Nothing like seeing your personal supplies on the bathroom floor for all and sundry to see. 

Moral of the story, make sure you shower and clear out whatever is under the sink you don't want seen the night before, then get changed as soon as you wake up.  Because Murphy's Law will kick you in the ass if you ignore it.


Oh yeah.  You'll also be responding to a Fur Affinity Forum post when they come.  And you'll forget to shut the browser down >.<


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 28, 2010)

Never show FAF last posts to mundanes.

They've poor comprehension skills. I'm in deep war now, fighting for my name.

Probably they're reading now.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 28, 2010)

Aww, sweetie.  I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned that circuit IDs assigned to ports co-operated by the London Health and Science Centre in our buildings are prefixed with a different letter code.

... yeah.  Most of the things I learn aren't very exciting.


----------



## quayza (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned that most people deserve to get there asses kick for shit they do.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 28, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> I learned that circuit IDs assigned to ports co-operated by the London Health and Science Centre in our buildings are prefixed with a different letter code.
> 
> ... yeah.  Most of the things I learn aren't very exciting.




Ahm....Yay!


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 28, 2010)

I've learned how to deal with rumors. Partly.

Just, I haven't learned how to stop it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

Salesmen are hard trained warriors that fight well.


----------



## Bernad (Apr 28, 2010)

Today I learned how to solder hooks, plugs, and stuff. 
I need to take micro soldering class...


----------



## Jelly (Apr 28, 2010)

about the band psycho-baba
also that raymond scott actually had hits before he was even involved with warner bros. and mgm animation


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

I recover from colds astonishingly fast.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned that I get to miss the big lunch tomorrow at my job where the CFO pays for everyone at a fancy restaurant because I have school.... screw college, I want my fancy schmancy free meal damn you!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned that YNGWIE MALMSTEEN that had a show in Israel yesterday is a general psychopat with massive guitar skills that even quitted drinking and smoking! Though he still uses drugs and shit and adrenaline shots to keep his guitar speed. Also, he kidnapped his wife before they married. Also, he has an album name called 'Unleash the fury' named about when he unleashed his fury on an airplane. His last lead vocal that joined him was the former judas priest lead vocal.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned that a tank of O2 can rupture without flying like a rocket. Some idiot dropped a tank off some scafold and on impact it popped. Loud as hell, no one got hurt.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Nothing. You don't learn anything in college, you only suffer.


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2010)

Butter is not a good lubricant.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Faris said:


> Butter is not a good lubricant.



Neither is hand sanitizer.

I do not know this personally, but I was informed of this by someone who knows personally.


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Neither is hand sanitizer.
> 
> I do not know this personally, but I was informed of this by someone who knows personally.



I didn't learn by actually using it. Of course not, that'd be silly.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Faris said:


> I didn't learn by actually using it. Of course not, that'd be silly.



I can see it now.

"Hey baby, c'mere and let me butter your buns!"


----------



## DudeManBro (Apr 28, 2010)

Let your soup cool before sipping.
Ouch.


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I can see it now.
> 
> "Hey baby, c'mere and let me butter your buns!"



I knew a guy who tried to lube his girlfriend up using hot butter.

She wound up in the hospital with burns on her vajayjay.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned nothing new today. Well, nothing important, at least.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Faris said:


> I knew a guy who tried to lube his girlfriend up using hot butter.
> 
> She wound up in the hospital with burns on her vajayjay.



If you need to lube up a girl before sex, you're doing it wrong and suck in bed.

That must have been awkward for the hospital staff.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

I really didn't learn anything today, because the important classes were displaced by the ACT and PSAE testing today 

Why does it seem like the important classes today were on the third floor?


----------



## DudeManBro (Apr 28, 2010)

Vasoline.
A dab will do ya.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned there was a band called I Will Guillotine Your Chihuahua..... It entertained me for about an hour. ^-^

oh and i learned that eating food off the floor can make you stomach hurt later.


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> If you need to lube up a girl before sex, you're doing it wrong and suck in bed.
> 
> That must have been awkward for the hospital staff.



Unless she was one of those people that's dry as sandpaper.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned that Freud was an addict to 10% solution.


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned not to order Chinese food that is located next to a pound.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Apr 28, 2010)

Today I learned a few things.

The first thing I learned was that I am horribly out of shape. The second thing I learned was that even being horribly out of shape, I can still run a mile and a half in 11 minutes and 19 seconds. The third thing that I learned was that running that slowly makes my corporal very unhappy, and tied in with that is the new fact that up-down drills really, really, really hurt.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned I hate math. :V
I also learned I can put a lot of driving force into my punches.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 28, 2010)

i have learned that cum travels at 28 miles an hour when being shot fromm the urethra


----------



## Viva (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned that Cziffra transcribed the Flight of the Bumblebee for piano.


----------



## nutty (Apr 28, 2010)

Scientists are trying to make a miniature star on earth.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/science/04/28/laser.fusion.nif/index.html?hpt=C1


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 28, 2010)

That all the good threads around here get closed before I can get to them...

(except for the virgin thread, but I think that's inevitable...)


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned that creating a table-top RPG is very, very fun.


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> That menthol cigarettes have fiberglass in them...



Wait what the fuck?

Not like I smoke or anything, but that's fucked up.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned how to download You-tube videos. 

Damn straight. I r 1337 h4x0rz now. (That's how you young folks say it, right?)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned what "blue waffle" is because my one friend invited me to a facebook group called "Glad I didn't look up blue waffles"...

I advice not looking it up/googling it, it's pretty bad.


*****NSFW*****
But just in case.....http://tinyurl.com/yz4lyxl


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I learned what "blue waffle" is because my one friend invited me to a facebook group called "Glad I didn't look up blue waffles"...
> 
> I advice not looking it up/googling it, it's pretty bad.
> 
> ...



you sick fuck.


----------



## ShreddingHusky (Apr 28, 2010)

i learned that the fingering for pedal E flat on a 4 valve rotary tuba is 3+4
and that pedal D, and C sharp are 2+3+4 and 1+2+3+4 respectively.
i'm a beast, i know.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 28, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> i have learned that cum travels at 28 miles an hour when being shot fromm the urethra



How did you find this out? And to add to the subject it also is 15 calories.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

Being sick sucks dog cock... Oh wait furry website... It sucks vagina...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

I enjoy yiffing, takes away the boredom.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned about the Montessori method of education, and have been doing research into it because I am interested in developmental education due to my BFF B.F. Skinner.

http://digital.library.upenn.edu/women/montessori/method/method.html


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2010)

I just now learned that a raccoon is strong enough to rip a human male's dick off.


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I learned what "blue waffle" is because my one friend invited me to a facebook group called "Glad I didn't look up blue waffles"...
> 
> I advice not looking it up/googling it, it's pretty bad.
> 
> ...



That's kinda old... like tub girl

(Don't look up tub girl either)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

Faris said:


> I just now learned that a raccoon is strong enough to rip a human male's dick off.



O.O


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 28, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I enjoy yiffing, takes away the boredom.



Obvious!!! =D

I learned I enjoy yiffing with dragons vewy much... Vewy, vewy much...


----------



## KittyKat (Apr 28, 2010)

I learnt that: When I fall on a big bruise it really hurts and makes it a lot worse XD


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 28, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> I learnt that: When I fall on a big bruise it really hurts and makes it a lot worse XD



Yeaah... Soccer taught me that lesson some time ago. D:


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned that some people can be sexually "turned on" from natural disasters.  

WTF?!


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 28, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> That menthol cigarettes have fiberglass in them...



Man there's like 200 things or more in cigarettes. It's scary.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> Man there's like 200 things or more in cigarettes. It's scary.



I'm gonna start growing my own tobacco (among other things [maybe >.>]).


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is something I will teach other people.
Spending five minutes near a running vehicle is worse that smoking a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

I learned that if I were to sneeze right now it would feel like someone hit me in the chest with a 2x4... 
*sneeze* AAAAAAAHHHH!!! FUUUUUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> you sick fuck.



Hey it wasn't me who thought of the idea...



kyle19 said:


> How did you find this out? And to add to the subject it also is 15 calories.



Manswers on Spike TV did a little investigating. It is in fact 28 miles per hour or somethin' around there.



JamesB said:


> That's kinda old... like tub girl
> (Don't look up tub girl either)



Well I hadn't heard of either so I'm most definately going to look it up.

Tub girl....looks sorta fake imo.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 28, 2010)

Today, I learned that I could talk without emotion due to the years of dealing with a pissed off dad lol.

Edit: alot of people could probably do that though...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 28, 2010)

I found out it is really easy to put a child molester behind bars. :]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 29, 2010)

The easiest way to wake up is to use your friend's phone.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

I learned that stomach viruses suck ;^;


----------



## Chrisda4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Faris said:
			
		

> I just now learned that a raccoon is strong enough to rip a human male's dick off.



You know, I bet someone out there learnt that the hard way.


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 29, 2010)

I learned some kinetics today. Reaction rates and the like. Nothing terribly exciting.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 29, 2010)

Today I learned the DMV really does try its best to steal your soul (and your sanity).


----------



## Tao (Apr 29, 2010)

Today I learned that semen is hard to clean after 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

Faris said:


> Today I learned that semen is hard to clean after 5 minutes or so.



That's something I always assumed one would find out their first or second time.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Faris said:


> Today I learned that semen is hard to clean after 5 minutes or so.


Bleach.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 29, 2010)

I learned that yet again my group of "friends" who are supposed to be doing D&D on Thursday nights have canceled and it's been 2 months since we played.... ONCE. Yes, we played one day after spending a day creating characters, and have not played in two months.

Sigh. I haven't even been able to get my sorcerer with 18 charisma into action...


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 29, 2010)

It is not a good idea to play a sport if you injured yourself only a few days before.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 29, 2010)

That my deodorant stick is the same color and size of a cherry Pepsi...


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2010)

I learned that Jonquil is another name for a daffodil.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

30 minutes is not enough time to walk to your dorm to grab stuff, then walk to the computer lab and print stuff out before class.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

I just learnt that there are now thank you buttons on the forums to haunt us and rape our posts.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 30, 2010)

I learned that I will get ZERO thanks


----------



## Vriska (Apr 30, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I learned that I will get ZERO thanks



You just learnt that I fixed that. :U


----------



## Thatch (Apr 30, 2010)

Remeber thy passwords instead of bitching at software.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 30, 2010)

Milk Duds are fucking delicious. I'd forgotten, and then I relearned.

Also I'm going to lrn2Italiangrammar some more.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 30, 2010)

I learned about the new spamming feature on the forum.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 30, 2010)

I learned that a new feature to the forums can be removed as quickly as it was added.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

I was reminded that you cannot write a good essay on something you haven't done research on.


----------



## Melo (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I was reminded that you cannot write a good essay on something you haven't done research on.



Been active on the forums an awful lot today, Rob.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 30, 2010)

I learnt from a friend that eleven pieces of Bubble Yum is hard to chew, but it's hilarous when the janitors find it under a table.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you's are overrated.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 30, 2010)

The little red glowy thing inside my cigar lighter gets, like, *SUPER* hot. :shock:

It also doesn't cool down as fast as one might think.


----------



## Tao (Apr 30, 2010)

I found out how to tell if a cat's leg is broken.


----------



## Browder (Apr 30, 2010)

I learnt that despite having a lot of friends, I'm pretty lonely.


----------



## Lukar (Apr 30, 2010)

Friends come and go.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a nasty habit of spending money. And that I'm learning alot today.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 30, 2010)

That someone I know is the sweetest guy ever... well, actually, I already knew that. :3


----------



## Ames (Apr 30, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I have a nasty habit of spending money. And that I'm learning alot today.



Same here. I buy tons of useless shit off of ebay and amazon.

I always have to tell myself, "Just because it has a low price and free shipping doesn't mean I have to buy it."


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't learn, I merely retain new found information...


----------



## GoldenJackal (Apr 30, 2010)

I learned to count to potato using a mathematical formula devised by the top leading scientists in the field of yard raking physics. 

I had no school today.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

I learned how to mess with HAXX and how to get images off my laptop on to the next without having one of those gay websites you gotta subscribe too


----------



## Ames (Apr 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I don't learn, I merely retain new found information...



Oh them dumb reptiles.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 30, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> How did you find this out? And to add to the subject it also is 15 calories.


 
is it really???

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLL

my friend told me


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Oh them dumb reptiles.



I mean I keep on repeating the same mistakes even though I _know _they cause me pain... 
 ...maybe I am dumb...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I mean I keep on repeating the same mistakes even though I _know _they cause me pain...
> ...maybe I am dumb...


 Don't say that, your just mentally challenged.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Don't say that, your just mentally challenged.


Oh you're such a good friend... :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Oh you're such a good friend... :V


 I know, I'm the best at cheering up people ^_^


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 30, 2010)

Hitler was my third long lost Grand Pa.


----------



## Tao (Apr 30, 2010)

I also found out that when your boyfriend goes somewhere, you should remind him to charge his phone so he can text you.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 30, 2010)

i learned that if your dad shoots his truck with a shot gun its realy funny :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Never fall asleep with gum in your mouth.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Never fall asleep with gum in your mouth.



did that twice and will not do it again.

i had to try it again just to be sure :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> did that twice and will not do it again.
> 
> i had to try it again just to be sure :3


Feels bad man. ):


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Never fall asleep with gum in your mouth.


I have no problem with this...


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I have no problem with this...



it was not that bad for me cause i dont have much hair, but how is it not a problem for you? are you bald? can you seperate your brain to keep chewing well you are asleep? (like a dolphin getting air), or are you just a troll?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

old stargate SG-1 is better than new SG1


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> it was not that bad for me cause i dont have much hair, but how is it not a problem for you? are you bald? can you seperate your brain to keep chewing well you are asleep? (like a dolphin getting air), or are you just a troll?


I'm not bald...
I've just never had a problem with falling asleep with food in my mouth.. cough drops, gum... no prob. *shrugs*


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 30, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> is it really???
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLL
> 
> my friend told me



Yeah, the sugars in the fluid equal 15 calories.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm not bald...
> I've just never had a problem with falling asleep with food in my mouth.. cough drops, gum... no prob. *shrugs*



wow your far from bald, but thats weird, i usily cand stop drool from falling out lol


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 30, 2010)

not eating breakfast for many days while barely sleeping will make you act like a dumbass zombie lol....i dont remember half of today....XD


----------



## Bernad (Apr 30, 2010)

Today I learned that Fire House Subs has some pretty damn good subs.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 1, 2010)

The "This" button is the worst thing to happen to forums.

Ever.

Also I learned I can color, yaaaay


----------



## Witchiebunny (May 1, 2010)

That letting go is much harder than it seems.


----------



## CAThulu (May 1, 2010)

That after dieting for 2 weeks, something is going to snap.  If you're not careful, you'll be muzzle deep in a family size bag of chips and slurping dip through a straw. (I did not do this...but I did have a small bag of chips)


----------



## BroadSmak (May 1, 2010)

I learned that lots of aspirin and a reeeeally long shower cures my hangover.

Edit: no it didn't..
FUCK


----------



## FoxBody (May 1, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i learned that if your dad shoots his truck with a shot gun its realy funny :3



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAA?

also, I haven't learned anything yet today, its only 3am, the day is still young.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 1, 2010)

I learned that japanese people that play Ao Oni cry so good that it makes me laugh. They like scream.

In that horror game based in RPG maker there is once in a while an ao(Blue) oni(Demon) chasing you, and you must either get into a closet while he is not in the room or just keep running away for about five minutes then they disappear. Sometimes you can lock yourself in a prison where he can't get inside and then he leaves. Though, there is another blue oni with muscles that opens it. Weird.


WARNING WEABOO ALERT
Walkthrough in japanese desu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ly0QtG4TKg


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 1, 2010)

Found out in a other thread that Aston Martin is now owned by Ford.
Havent really payed attentioned to who owns who. 
amazing how long ago something could of happened and not know it.


----------



## Rachrix (May 1, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> That after dieting for 2 weeks, something is going to snap.  If you're not careful, you'll be muzzle deep in a family size bag of chips and slurping dip through a straw. (I did not do this...but I did have a small bag of chips)



that sucks, i can eat anything and im still 130 pounds :3



BroadSmak said:


> I learned that lots of aspirin and a reeeeally long shower cures my hangover.
> 
> Edit: no it didn't..
> FUCK



try slightly burn grilled cheese. it sounds weird but it works for me, oh and apples.



FoxBody said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAA?
> 
> also, I haven't learned anything yet today, its only 3am, the day is still young.



ya yesterday my dad and i went turkey hunting for the first time and once we step out of the truck and loaded the guns i asked him if he cocked his yet. he said i dont know. so he holds the gun out from himself and starts looking at it and he shot the door of the truck he had left open. no one got hurt and altho its a large hole its just in the top frame of the door. so we just went home and laughed about it :3


----------



## Error 404 (May 1, 2010)

Metallica are coming to Australia, and they'll be playing RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF MY EXAMS. >: (


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 1, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Metallica are coming to Australia, and they'll be playing RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF MY EXAMS. >: (



Ouch that sucks although I heard they're not that great live nowadays. I've had a good 5 or so of my friends say it wasn't as good as it coulda been.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 1, 2010)

That my dog can be good when she wants to be.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 1, 2010)

I learned that if you ever want to take a good shit, just eat a fiber bar.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 1, 2010)

I learnt that there is a kick-ass site called FurAffinity


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I learnt that there is a kick-ass site called FurAffinity


*coughkissasscough* >.>
Got a cough drop?


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 1, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *coughkissasscough* >.>
> Got a cough drop?



What are you so exited at?

Ah, the fact that out of 100 newfurs one says that the site is awesome while all the others shout stupid threads on the den, get trolled and then make another 'im quiting' thread and get even more trolled.

then...
BAN!(Rather than BAM!)

Though, I despise FA, but love FAF. Any different opinion?

I learnt today that you should drink cucumber juice.


----------



## Thatch (May 1, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Though, I despise FA, but love FAF.



The whole "General Discussion" board is a different universe, not tied to FA. So yeah.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

You get an infraction if you post a macro without text


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

I learned that not everyone read the rules before signing up to FAF.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I learned that not everyone read the rules before signing up to FAF.


 
Yup


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yup


I'm just kidding. You know I love ya. :B


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm just kidding. You know I love ya. :B


 
Its true though ^^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

I've learned to expect a infraction upon waking up.

It's all out of love though. <3<3<3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I've learned to expect a infraction upon waking up.
> 
> It's all out of love though. <3<3<3


 
You two?
We are so fucking bad ass *bro fist*


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 1, 2010)

szopaw said:


> The whole "General Discussion" board is a different universe, not tied to FA. So yeah.



In the "General Discussion" board I feel like I'm in a normal haven and not in a furry murrhole. Like the den.

FA is an artist's place, I am not an artist, and thus I have no connection to it. I feel FAF being better.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You two?
> We are so fucking bad ass *bro fist*



inorite? It is okay to excessively post as long as you do not post images alone.


----------



## Tao (May 1, 2010)

I have found that black lights do not work in desk lamps.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

I learnt that using an ascii penis-nosed fox as your avatar earns an infraction for being explicit.

Technically, I should have learnt that three days ago, but I forgot to check my messages.


----------



## Jelly (May 1, 2010)

I need a haircut.


----------



## Browder (May 1, 2010)

I learned how to use the new waffle iron. Unfortunately the tips of my middle and ring fingers learned very painfully.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 1, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> In the "General Discussion" board I feel like I'm in a normal haven and not in a furry murrhole. Like the den.
> 
> FA is an artist's place, I am not an artist, and thus I have no connection to it. I feel FAF being better.




```
ã€€ ã€€ã€€âˆ§ï¼¿âˆ§ âˆ©ã€€ï¼ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£
ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼ˆã€€Â´âˆ€ï½€ï¼‰/ã€€ï¼œã€€Why the obession with mona?
ã€€ï¼¿ / /ã€€ã€€ /ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼¼ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿
ï¼¼âŠ‚ãƒŽï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¼¼
ã€€||ï¼¼ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼¼
ã€€||ï¼¼||ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£||
ã€€ ã€€ .||ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£||
```


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ```
> ã€€ ã€€ã€€âˆ§ï¼¿âˆ§ âˆ©ã€€ï¼ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£ï¿£
> ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼ˆã€€Â´âˆ€ï½€ï¼‰/ã€€ï¼œã€€Why the obession with mona?
> ã€€ï¼¿ / /ã€€ã€€ /ã€€ã€€ã€€ï¼¼ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿ï¼¿
> ...


You are a /b/ tard
I am a nicotard

And thus we are rivals


Futaba leads to both nico(sided) and 4chan(by the side).
You're mona, I'm giko - doesn't work.

You're random, I'm fierce. My knowledge is greater than you, so through your mind it must pierce.

Thus, because that creates a paradox, from Futaba run away I must, through the honbawa waves we thrust, and each other we won't trust.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 1, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> In the "General Discussion" board I feel like I'm in a normal haven and not in a furry murrhole. Like the den.
> 
> FA is an artist's place, I am not an artist, and thus I have no connection to it. I feel FAF being better.


But artists need non artists to eat and stroke our egos!

Also I'm not seeing how General is that much better than the Den in terms of everything devolving into murry rp, other than topics being much less retarded.


----------



## Luca (May 1, 2010)

I just learned were babies came from. The stork.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 1, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> But artists need non artists to eat and stroke our egos!
> 
> Also I'm not seeing how General is that much better than the Den in terms of everything devolving into murry rp, other than topics being much less retarded.


It saddens me how no furry is interesed in my only art.
And the mods told me to quit promoting it.

But I will continue forever.
General Discussions is the place
Atamaga PAN

Though, how could I forget my meme with my greatest knowledge, though not my first - my connection to it lies in touhou, with the tradionatinal old man and the Saika(sub meme of airmoto) Youjo. Switch over.


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 1, 2010)

I learned that if you use a gas powered weedwacker in a pile of rocks, it feels just like paintball XD


----------



## kyle19 (May 1, 2010)

Fluke132 said:


> I have never met another fur who loves Liverpool... wait also never met another fur that loves football (soccer)   O...O



I watch MLS, the European Cup, and the World Cup. Does that count?

I learned that my boss is incredibly cheap.


----------



## Rachrix (May 1, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> I learned that if you use a gas powered weedwacker in a pile of rocks, it feels just like paintball XD



this because it just happened to me but someone else was doing the weed wacking


----------



## Jelly (May 2, 2010)

I learned that vegan bbq pizza from rascalhouse is awful


----------



## Rachrix (May 2, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I learned that vegan bbq pizza from rascalhouse is awful



vengan pizza? that does sound awful


----------



## Koray (May 2, 2010)

*What i learned today:
*Not everything's going as you've planned.
One moment you're friends, next moment he's flirting with you. And you like it alot...


----------



## Jelly (May 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> vengan pizza? that does sound awful



Vegan pizza can be really good
its all about knowing a good pizza place

this was just not good at all
Someone else bought it for himself and I tried it.


----------



## Alstor (May 2, 2010)

I learnt that even after the song was released nineteen years ago, my mother doesn't know what O.P.P. means, while her fifteen year old son that only heard the song twice knows exactly what it means.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

My friend is ten times more gullible than previously thought. :3


----------



## garoose (May 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> My friend is ten times more gullible than previously thought. :3


 
Why, what'd he fall for?


----------



## Seething (May 3, 2010)

I learned that I've spent six hours and 47 minutes listening to one song. O_O


----------



## Dasaki (May 3, 2010)

I learned that nothing I own will ever work properly



Seething said:


> I learned that I've spent six hours and 47  minutes listening to one song. O_O



To this, try to beat the fact that I'm on my third day of having one song on repeat =3 (it has a nice catchy beat)


----------



## Seething (May 3, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> To this, try to beat the fact that I'm on my third day of having one song on repeat =3 (it has a nice catchy beat)



I've done that a few times with certain songs... Maybe not three whole days with no breaks for anything else, but I've done that with songs that are really catchy. :3


----------



## CAThulu (May 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I learnt that even after the song was released nineteen years ago, my mother doesn't know what O.P.P. means, while her fifteen year old son that only heard the song twice knows exactly what it means.



OPP over in my neck of the woods means Ontario Provincial Police.  It always confused me when that song was released why there was a rap song about them


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 3, 2010)

I learned I despise it when someone says "learnt" - other than that, not much.


----------



## Rachrix (May 3, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> OPP over in my neck of the woods means Ontario Provincial Police.  It always confused me when that song was released why there was a rap song about them



lol same


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 3, 2010)

I learned anyone will argue with you about anything at any time...


----------



## Rachrix (May 3, 2010)

i learn that in the game sains row 2 they dont like furries. i was doing a mission with a hooker and she said "i hope to god your not a furry!" i just lol'd, but it was said three time in the course of that activity.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 3, 2010)

I learned that you can turn gruel into soup if your cooking skill's low enough... sigh.


----------



## CAThulu (May 4, 2010)

I learned that if you eat chicken after abstaining from it for two weeks, your body will hate you.


----------



## Zolen (May 4, 2010)

thanks to CAThulu's sig I learned how to save someone from a burning door


----------



## Liam (May 4, 2010)

I learned that I fully support a government funded program to create commercially viable fusion power.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 4, 2010)

I should have dyed my hair purple a long time ago...


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

I should stop acting like I'm something other than what I am... wow... oddly enough I joined FA today.... hmmm.


----------



## Rachrix (May 4, 2010)

Lazyboots said:


> I should stop acting like I'm something other than what I am... wow... oddly enough I joined FA today.... hmmm.



ya i went through that when i joined, but now when i think of it. it feels stupid. most of my friends know now and we all laugh about it.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 7, 2010)

I've learned that if a post looks like it's the last post in the thread, it might be a good idea to check to make sure it's not just the last post on that page (and there's more pages after that), because if you reply to that post without quoting it, you will make yourself look like an idiot because your post will make no sense.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

Walking sucks... a lot... I'm lazy... >.>


----------



## FoxBody (May 7, 2010)

not sleeping for 4 days is bad  *head desk and pass out*


----------



## Zolen (May 7, 2010)

Insomnia means that you don't have to tell people good night


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> not sleeping for 4 days is bad  *head desk and pass out*


I call his organs... :3


----------



## kyle19 (May 7, 2010)

That people won't let some things just die.


----------



## FoxBody (May 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I call his organs... :3



sorry to disappoint, they have already be spoken for by the firey goodness that is Cremation when I die =P


if you get there early, you might be able to play with them before the fire gets there XD


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> sorry to disappoint, they have already be spoken for by the firey goodness that is Cremation when I die =P
> 
> 
> if you get there early, you might be able to play with them before the fire gets there XD


I am going to eat your spleen. :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 7, 2010)

my friend likes Big Band 20's-40's music, i think im starting to irradiate people with my music tastes if they are around me too long.


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> if you get there early, you might be able to play with them before the fire gets there XD



Why are you being radioactive?


----------



## BlueGaze (May 7, 2010)

I can never make one person happy.


----------



## Rachrix (May 7, 2010)

BlueGaze said:


> I can never make one person happy.



you made me happy knowing that there is one more female fur :3


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> you made me happy knowing that there is one more female fur :3



But she's a minor D:


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2010)

I learned that oil-based lube is bad.


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

Faris said:


> I learned that oil-based lube is bad.



You! Go and apologise to it this instant.


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You! Go and apologise to it this instant.



Okay, oil-based lube is bad in bodily orifices.


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

Faris said:


> Okay, oil-based lube is bad in bodily orifices.



I don't want to know the story.


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I don't want to know the story.



Are you sure? It involves Canola Oil, a SonicCare electric toothbrush and a melon.


----------



## Rachrix (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> But she's a minor D:



i was not gonna rape her. just good to knnow the fandom is expanding to the sexyer sex :3


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> sexyer



Or at least we can hope, till we see pictures :V



Faris said:


> Are you sure? It involves Canola Oil, a SonicCare electric toothbrush and a melon.



Been there, done that. I thought it was something more interesting/disturbing.


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Been there, done that. I thought it was something more interesting/disturbing.



Well, three cats were involved at one point.


----------



## Rachrix (May 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Or at least we can hope, till we see pictures :V
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, done that. I thought it was something more interesting/disturbing.



no afence to the one but i say it as a general whole


----------



## Thatch (May 7, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> no afence to the one but i say it as a general whole



And I said that because of the general whole :V


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> That people won't let some things just die.


..necromancy??


----------



## kyle19 (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..necromancy??


Grudges


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Grudges


Ah


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2010)

I learned that willow claims to have bewbs.

No pedo.


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I learned that willow claims to have bewbs.
> 
> No pedo.


Cuz I do D:


----------



## Kanin (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Cuz I do D:


 
Pics or it didn't happen. Just post your picture already, I'm curious about what you look like. D:<


----------



## Willow (May 7, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. Just post your picture already, I'm curious about what you look like. D:<


----------



## Kanin (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>


 
Sorry. D:

:I


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

Today I learned that *there are no moderators for the Off Topic forum anymore.*


----------



## Browder (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Today I learned that *there are no moderators for the Off Topic forum anymore.*



Holy shit really? What the hell happened?


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

Browder said:


> Holy shit really? What the hell happened?


They've probably chosen the new moderators.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

I learned that I love spraying whipped cream into my own mouth.


That may or may not have been innuendo.


----------



## Melo (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I learned that I love spraying whipped cream into my own mouth.
> 
> 
> That may or may not have been innuendo.



Yikes.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Yikes.



But I'd also like it if someone else sprayed whipped cream into my mouth. Wanna help me with that?


----------



## Telnac (May 7, 2010)

Quake III Arena can disrupt the productivity rate of an entire team at work, especially if said team is recruited to play every afternoon.


----------



## Joeyyy (May 7, 2010)

I learned that chapstick actually makes your lips MORE chapped.
this is so the company can sell more.


----------



## Browder (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I learned that I love spraying whipped cream into my own mouth.
> 
> 
> That may or may not have been innuendo.





Fuzzy Alien said:


> But I'd also like it if someone else sprayed whipped cream into my mouth. Wanna help me with that?



I learned that Fuzzy Alien apparently wants Scotty's job. Why anyone sane would is still a mystery.


----------



## Zontar (May 7, 2010)

I learned that microwaving rice in the box with the metal handle will blow out the magnetron in the microwave. The colors were pretty nice though.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

Browder said:


> I learned that Fuzzy Alien apparently wants Scotty's job. Why anyone sane would is still a mystery.



Scotty's been slacking off the last few weeks, someone's gotta pick up the pace.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Scotty's been slacking off the last few weeks, someone's gotta pick up the pace.


****!! Back off! Scotty's position is mine yiff yiff yiff!

Yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff!!

*Sprays cream everywhere*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ****!! Back off! Scotty's position is mine yiff yiff yiff!
> 
> Yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff!!
> 
> *Sprays cream everywhere*


O_O
You better clean this. These are my nice pants... >:[


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> O_O
> You better clean this. These are my nice pants... >:[


I could lick it off if you want. â™¥


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ****!! Back off! Scotty's position is mine yiff yiff yiff!
> 
> Yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff!!
> 
> *Sprays cream everywhere*



Dammit, how am I supposed to compete with this?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I could lick it off if you want. â™¥


Just throw it in with the laundry... >_>


----------



## Fallenmink (May 7, 2010)

How to make a Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster. HELL YEAH.


----------



## Melo (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> But I'd also like it if someone else sprayed whipped cream into my mouth. Wanna help me with that?



Mmmmmmmmmaybe.

Also, eat more fruit.


----------



## Zolen (May 7, 2010)

Hm, I am learning fear


----------



## Jelly (May 7, 2010)

Jack London in a serious context used the hyphenated word "dog-heroes" not once, but twice to defend himself as a legitimate writer.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Mmmmmmmmmaybe.
> 
> Also, eat more fruit.



I can see you're a man who knows what he's talking about. What type of fruit?


----------



## Melo (May 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I can see you're a man who knows what he's talking about. What type of fruit?



Pineapple.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Pineapple.



I love pineapple. I'll pick some up, just for you. *wink wink*


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Pineapple.


For you I'll eat nothing but pineapples for the rest of my life. â™¥


----------



## Melo (May 7, 2010)

There's enough waffles for everyone.


----------



## Jay the Fox (May 7, 2010)

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Grand_Theft_Auto:_Somalia

I learned about this.


----------



## Rachrix (May 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> For you I'll eat nothing but pineapples for the rest of my life. â™¥



lol 

caution: eating only pineapple will cause very bad diarriea and the large amount of citris will cause rotting gums and rotted teeth. no cock for you. enjoy :3

but pinapple is my seconed favourit food next to tacos


----------



## SirRob (May 8, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> caution: eating only pineapple will cause very bad diarriea and the large amount of citris will cause rotting gums and rotted teeth. no cock for you. enjoy :3


:0 :0 :0


----------



## Rachrix (May 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> :0 :0 :0



my point exatly


----------



## LeninistPine (May 8, 2010)

Apparently the _Brontosaurus_ was renamed _Apatosaurus_ in 1903 and the name still has not caught on with the public.


----------



## Kanin (May 8, 2010)

LeninistPine said:


> Apparently the _Brontosaurus_ was renamed _Apatosaurus_ in 1903 and the name still has not caught on with the public.


 
No, that's not what happened. Originally a small one was found and called an _Apatosaurus. _Later a larger one was found and called a _Brontosaurus, _that named became well known. But eventually they found out the small one was the same species as the larger one, only young, and sense the young one was discovered and named first, by the rules for that sort of thing, the real name is _Apatosaurus, _but since the name _Brontosaurus _became popular it didn't really catch on and the other name wasn't known about. So even though the name _Brontosaurus _is the commonly used name, it not the scientifically correct one.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 8, 2010)

That if you get tired enough everything becomes funny and looks hazy.

.....I swear to god I'm not high.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 8, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> How to make a Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster. HELL YEAH.





> A Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster may be had at the Zaphod Beeblebrox bar in Ottawa, ON


 Lol been there. the drink is pretty okay. They have a nice Industrial techno night too. Any other night I go to "The honest lawyer" right by it. The live music rules.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 8, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> That if you get tired enough everything becomes funny and looks hazy.
> 
> .....I swear to god I'm not high.



That might be from the impending heart attack from your job. :<


----------



## TashkentFox (May 8, 2010)

I learnt that my great-grandfather invented a beer cocktail.


----------



## kyle19 (May 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> They've probably chosen the new moderators.



Yeah, nothings being moderated except the Den and some of the minor forums. This should be an interesting day.


----------



## LeninistPine (May 8, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> No, that's not what happened. Originally a small one was found and called an _Apatosaurus. _Later a larger one was found and called a _Brontosaurus, _that named became well known. But eventually they found out the small one was the same species as the larger one, only young, and sense the young one was discovered and named first, by the rules for that sort of thing, the real name is _Apatosaurus, _but since the name _Brontosaurus _became popular it didn't really catch on and the other name wasn't known about. So even though the name _Brontosaurus _is the commonly used name, it not the scientifically correct one.



Yes, these are some of the details I recently discovered.  I need to find more time to read up on these things.



> I learnt that my great-grandfather invented a beer cocktail.



Let's see it.


----------



## Rachrix (May 8, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Yeah, nothings being moderated except the Den and some of the minor forums. This should be an interesting day.



wait, so we can do what ever we want?


----------



## horndawg (May 9, 2010)

I learned that some guys don't masturbate because they have an incredible disgust of sperm -- much like those who are super grossed out by the sight of blood.

I assume they're slightly if not completely asexual...


----------



## FoxBody (May 9, 2010)

today i learned that bloodshot wants to eat my spleen


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> today i learned that bloodshot wants to eat my spleen


Hi. ^^


----------



## FoxBody (May 9, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Hi. ^^



Hey thar. =P


----------



## kyle19 (May 9, 2010)

My boss can be an asshole and I have a breaking point when dealing with him


----------



## Rachrix (May 9, 2010)

horndawg said:


> I learned that some guys don't masturbate because they have an incredible disgust of sperm -- much like those who are super grossed out by the sight of blood.
> 
> I assume they're slightly if not completely asexual...



r you one of these people?


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> r you one of these people?


 I am! <3


----------



## Rachrix (May 9, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I am! <3



lol your species is gay yiff addict. good luck convincing me other wise.


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> lol your species is gay yiff addict. good luck convincing me other wise.





Usarise said:


> Alstor said:
> 
> 
> > And on the account of fifteen year olds asking what type of furry they are, what about me?
> ...


Basically, it's a joke. I'm still a river otter.


----------



## Rachrix (May 9, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Basically, it's a joke. I'm still a river otter.



got it but seriously no sex?


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> got it but seriously no sex?


 Fifteen years old, so no sex. I also don't fap.

inb4 hugbox


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

My cat has fleas and needs to be eradicated cause they are annoying as hell >:[


----------



## Rachrix (May 10, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Fifteen years old, so no sex. I also don't fap.
> 
> inb4 hugbox



ah 15. you will grow into it :3



south syde dobe said:


> My cat has fleas and needs to be eradicated cause they are annoying as hell >:[



well i learned that my dog is alergic to grass


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 10, 2010)

I learned that dicknipples aren't nipples on your dick, but dicks in place of nipples.

I was never interested in learning that, though. Learned it by accident (oh Furaffinity! You and your fetishistic artists!).

Although, I must admit, my idea of dicknipples, I find it creepier than what it actually means. At least they weren't making poopy.


----------



## Thatch (May 10, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I learned that dicknipples aren't nipples on your dick, but dicks in place of nipples.
> 
> I was never interested in learning that, though. Learned it by accident (oh Furaffinity! You and your fetishistic artists!).
> 
> Although, I must admit, my idea of dicknipples, I find it creepier than what it actually means. At least they weren't making poopy.



You're a bad poster and should be ashamed.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (May 10, 2010)

I learned that Sugar Gliders are Banned in California. For what I dont know, now Im kinda sad.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

That Vegemite is illegal in America, why? Marmite is the yeast extract that should be banned.


----------



## Rachrix (May 10, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> I learned that Sugar Gliders are Banned in California. For what I dont know, now Im kinda sad.



i love sugar gliders, how could they ban them. well i guess they need special nutrients from austrailia


----------



## Jelly (May 10, 2010)

2 hours of sleep is pretty much no hours of sleep
this is the longest day of my fucking lifeeeeeee


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (May 10, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i love sugar gliders, how could they ban them. well i guess they need special nutrients from austrailia


 
Yeah, but the pet stores here have them, and food for them. also said something like you get the Monkey Crackers, break them up and add a little water to it. They love them (or so the Pet Store guy says)


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

I learned where I can find all of Jay Naylor's adult artwork.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I learned where I can find all of Jay Naylor's adult artwork.


... and where is that?? umm you know... for educational info...


----------



## Thatch (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I learned where I can find all of Jay Naylor's adult artwork.



Let me guess, the internet?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

If you really want it, I'll PM you the link (IDK if I'd get in trouble for posting the link.)


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I learned where I can find all of Jay Naylor's adult artwork.


On his official website, for pay.  Furry piracy and warez isn't exactly promoted here.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Threatening to kill off someone's family normally keeps them from fucking you, especially if they don't know to what extent how crazy you are :3


----------



## kyle19 (May 10, 2010)

I figured out that I'm lost without some sort of music program.


----------



## Rachrix (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I learned where I can find all of Jay Naylor's adult artwork.



as did i a long time ago. i love jay naylor. :3

@ shadow: i want a sugar glider they are awsome :3


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (May 10, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> as did i a long time ago. i love jay naylor. :3
> 
> @ shadow: i want a sugar glider they are awsome :3



As do I, but I dont know if it is a good idea with my dog and all. also just learned that Tornado's are fucking awesome.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 10, 2010)

I learned that I am still straight.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

I might need to read the forum rules since I seem to break them quite often x3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I might need to read the forum rules since I seem to break them quite often x3


Shit, I probably do too than *Goes to check*



Edit: Holy shit, I broke virtually almost all of them.


----------



## bozzles (May 10, 2010)

I learned that Earth is supposed to support life for only 0.5 billion more years.


----------



## Liam (May 11, 2010)

I learned how deeply I truly do despise technology.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Liam said:


> I learned how deeply I truly do despise technology.



says the guy with the exploding shotgun shell that is fired out of an automatic shotgun. would you rather go back to hitting each other with sticks over a piece of meat?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

I learned I need more friends.


----------



## Ziff (May 11, 2010)

that 60% Shoes for DEX and Spears for ATT only sell for 400k. I was hoping for in the mils =(


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (May 11, 2010)

Ziff said:


> that 60% Shoes for DEX and Spears for ATT only sell for 400k. I was hoping for in the mils =(


 
I learned I have no Ide what game that is from (I'm thinking wow??)


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> I learned I have no Ide what game that is from (I'm thinking wow??)



same here im confuzzeld


----------



## 8-bit (May 11, 2010)

I learned that watching Pyramid Head hump things doesn't disturb me.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 11, 2010)

I learned that you should never travel between dimensions near barrels of volatile liquids.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 11, 2010)

That the song Rock the Casbah by the clash is about oppression of rock music and free speech by a middle eastern islamic leader, and the people "rocking the casbah" despite their leader's attempts to stop them. The music video has a conservative jew and an arab with one of those checkered hats dancing along to the music as if to say jews and muslims can get along with the power of music or something. The band also plays in front of an oil pump as if to say middle eastern policy is dictated by oil.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I learned that watching Pyramid Head hump things doesn't disturb me.



Of course it doesn't!
The slash of him and James is <3


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Lemon and honey are the best things you can possibly put in tea. Period.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Lemon and honey are the best things you can possibly put in tea. Period.



Honey can be a bit much, you'd have to skip the milk.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Lemon and honey are the best things you can possibly put in tea. Period.



i learned today that tea is very hot, and not the good hot 

now i learned i dont like tea


----------



## Aleu (May 11, 2010)

I learned that there are inflatable fursuits.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> now i learned i dont like tea



Get out.

I learned what Brown Betty is. I knew you ate it, but Chris Tarrant made the ingrediants clear for me.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 11, 2010)

I learnt that Always a Frown has left the building.


----------



## kyle19 (May 11, 2010)

That the site babelfish is a reference to "The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy"


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Nothing.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

Nada.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 11, 2010)

I learned about Distributism and its relationship to Integralism yesterday.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

i learnd that walking digident for 2 weeks is  realy good workout for the calfs. and was a realy good help for doing backflips :3, witch is a realy good abb workout. 

furry = anthro = digident = better backflip = better abbs = hotter body = more girls hitting on me

therefore furry = more girls hitting on me :3


----------



## Hackfox (May 11, 2010)

Apparently it's still rape if they can't speak. GAY.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Hackfox said:


> Apparently it's still rape if they can't speak. GAY.



lol do you know this from experience?


----------



## Hackfox (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> lol do you know this from experience?



Can't say, court order.


----------



## Apollo (May 11, 2010)

I learnt that...

Take the number one, add the first odd number to it (3) you will get four, keep this number somewhere. Take four, add the next odd number to it (5), you get 9, keep this somewhere else. Take nine, add the next odd number to it (7) and you get 16.
What is the same about all of these numbers?
4, 9 and 16 are all perfect squares.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 11, 2010)

Large consumptions of caffeine in a location with limited restrooms isn't very smart.


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

I learned that I really like dissecting animals

(I got really excited when we dissected crayfish today)


----------



## Skidd (May 12, 2010)

There is a butterfly version of a giant anteater called an American Snout. I am deeeefinately going to add one to my collection. They're pretty awesome.


----------



## Ames (May 12, 2010)

Well this isn't something I learned,

But I rediscovered that Duke Nukem was in Captain Planet.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (May 12, 2010)

I learnt that 3 miles is not walking distance.


----------



## Kintavo (May 12, 2010)

I drink too much sometimes when we party.  At least I'm at home though with friends.:shock:


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 12, 2010)

Chocolate donuts mixed with 4 liters of Mountain Dew will give you a killer headache.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (May 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Well this isn't something I learned,
> 
> But I rediscovered that Duke Nukem was in Captain Planet.


 

WHAT?!?! THats what I learned to day. is he really? where at?


----------



## Chmat (May 12, 2010)

I learnt that global economics are complicated, boring and extremly hard to manage for the goverments, but yet I find it interesting!


----------



## Jelly (May 12, 2010)

who justin beiber is
well, kind of

apparently he's got hair and old people want to angrily rape him and his money
and he's got kind of an uninteresting eurobeat/R&B fusion song

also "your love is my drug" by Ke$ha is a pretty okay song


----------



## FoxBody (May 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Well this isn't something I learned,
> 
> But I rediscovered that Duke Nukem was in Captain Planet.





ShadowWolf401 said:


> WHAT?!?! THats what I learned to day. is he really? where at?



Also news to me. WE MUST HAVE THE ANSWER! NAO!!!


----------



## Jelly (May 12, 2010)

He's the stupid character that looks like the Thing from the Fantastic Four.
i think he's made out of plutonium or something


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

I learned derailing topics is fun.


----------



## Jelly (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I learned derailing topics is fun.



I learned that your room probably smells like eggfarts and sweat.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

I learned I'm kicking your ass tonight.


----------



## Shaui (May 12, 2010)

Furries are to not be trusted. There, I learned that on day 1.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

Human's can hold a lot of snot in their nose D:


----------



## Rachrix (May 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Human's can hold a lot of snot in their nose D:



i hope foxy, or scotty does not see that post cause i think they would have alot of fun with it :3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i hope foxy, or scotty does not see that post cause i think they would have alot of fun with it :3


 They like snot? That's nasty :[
I hate my runny nose, it's pissing me off D:


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

I learned I'm annoying


----------



## Rachrix (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I learned I'm annoying



very and so abrubt too, never see you before


----------



## C-Jen (May 12, 2010)

I learned how to spot impure devils.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

C-Jen said:


> I learned how to spot impure devils.


 wut? o.o


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

C-Jen said:


> I learned how to spot impure devils.


 I learned there are impure devils


----------



## Jonnaius (May 12, 2010)

I learned that looks can be deceiving. No, seriously, look in the mirror.


----------



## kyle19 (May 12, 2010)

Dissection of mammals for Bio class isn't that great.


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Dissection of mammals for Bio class isn't that great.


I heard one of the bio classes dissected rats at my school


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Jonnaius said:


> I learned that looks can be deceiving. No, seriously, look in the mirror.


 Why? So I can be deceived?


----------



## Bir (May 12, 2010)

I learned that it's annoying that I can't change thread names. x.x;;


----------



## kyle19 (May 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I heard one of the bio classes dissected rats at my school



We dissect worms, frogs, and fetal pigs in 9th grade. And in AP Bio we are dissecting feral cats and we spent the class time today skinning them.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> We dissect worms, frogs, and fetal pigs in 9th grade. And in AP Bio we are dissecting feral cats and we spent the class time today skinning them.


 Never heard of dissecting cats before.


----------



## Apollo (May 12, 2010)

The school's filter is insanely medeocre


----------



## kyle19 (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Never heard of dissecting cats before.



They're usually for anatomy but the AP bio classes are using them this year.


----------



## KAiZA (May 12, 2010)

I learned that a large proportion of furries are fat. Of course I knew the "stereotype" always existed, but I realize now it's really true. I guess I understand why this is with the whole "self-image deferred by fursonas" aspect, but damn, it is pretty hard finding a good-looking furry. :I


----------



## Zontar (May 12, 2010)

I learned about the Sneaker Pimps when pandora popped up one of their songs on the way home.


----------



## Royal Flush (May 12, 2010)

The music can speed up or slow down adrenaline


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 12, 2010)

That there are lyrics for the instrumentals in "My arms, Your Hearse"...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

KAiZA said:


> I learned that a large proportion of furries are fat. Of course I knew the "stereotype" always existed, but I realize now it's really true. I guess I understand why this is with the whole "self-image deferred by fursonas" aspect, but damn, it is pretty hard finding a good-looking furry. :I



I think most of the people here are pretty good-looking. :3 Check mugshots.


----------



## Misterraptor (May 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think most of the people here are pretty good-looking. :3 Check mugshots.



:> What about me?

http://i43.tinypic.com/2cjaqx.jpg
So sexyy.


----------



## Rachrix (May 12, 2010)

KAiZA said:


> I learned that a large proportion of furries are fat. Of course I knew the "stereotype" always existed, but I realize now it's really true. I guess I understand why this is with the whole "self-image deferred by fursonas" aspect, but damn, it is pretty hard finding a good-looking furry. :I



130
flerty
and furry :3

130 pounds not kilos btw


----------



## kyle19 (May 12, 2010)

That lolled is actually a verb meaning to move in a lax way.


----------



## Tao (May 12, 2010)

I learned about liverworts and that swallowing real quick gets rid of the taste.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think most of the people here are pretty good-looking. :3 Check mugshots.



He might have been talking about women. Unless he's gay.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

I learned I am socially and sexually liberal but politically conservative :V


----------



## kyle19 (May 14, 2010)

You can re enact the Temple of Doom during Bio lab with a cat.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (May 14, 2010)

I learned that if you watch Mad Max through a fish tank. its the same movie as Water World


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think most of the people here are pretty good-looking. :3 Check mugshots.


Some people are. ;3 Depends on who.


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

while doing homework is a bad time to register on faf


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

that starting with a blade liger on "Zoids Battle legends" is your best bet.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 14, 2010)

People are even more idiotic than I thought they were yesterday.


----------



## Taekel (May 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I learned what "blue waffle" is because my one friend invited me to a facebook group called "Glad I didn't look up blue waffles"...
> 
> I advice not looking it up/googling it, it's pretty bad.
> 
> ...


 

THE FUCK...?! O____________O;


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

I've learned that in the end, you will always stand alone in life.


----------



## Rachrix (May 15, 2010)

i learned that anyone who looks at haxx he aparently has a boner for them


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 15, 2010)

What core means *its when you bring back the old part to autozone after buying the replacement for it and you get money back for it.)


----------



## Rachrix (May 15, 2010)

i learned that aligators have kind of a double penis


----------



## Tao (May 15, 2010)

I learned that masturbating in a hot shower can cause fainting


----------



## kyle19 (May 15, 2010)

You can play frisbee with a drum head.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 15, 2010)

That my word doesnt cut it out in the real world


----------



## Rachrix (May 16, 2010)

Faris said:


> I learned that masturbating in a hot shower can cause fainting



very true and quite dangerous, i once had to crawl to my bed after :3



<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> That my word doesnt cut it out in the real world



bahh?


----------



## Chmat (May 18, 2010)

I learned a quote! "Nobody stays a virgin - Life fucks everyone"


----------



## Rachrix (May 18, 2010)

i learnt that im someone's hero :3 it made me feel realy good


----------



## kyle19 (May 18, 2010)

That most people go against what they say.


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

That a friend is in love with a friend. This will end badly.


----------



## kyle19 (May 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> That a friend is in love with a friend. This will end badly.



Been through that, both as a friend seeing this unfold, and as one in love with a friend.


----------



## Rachrix (May 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> That a friend is in love with a friend. This will end badly.



ah that can realy suck. i love this girl that i have been friens with for years, but to save you some time she now hates me and i just saw her yesterday only because the other friend in the circle wants us to e friends again, (it was a trap if you will) and it was not bad, we just didnt talk to eachother and only talked to the other friend. 

and back to the topic i learnd that drama sometimes sucks more then foxes :3


----------



## kyle19 (May 19, 2010)

People who hate you still seem to talk to you.


----------



## Don (May 19, 2010)

That people seem to enjoy paying their debts back to you late, despite having a full week to do so at discount.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 19, 2010)

The cake is a lie...

...that I had time finish Portal and Half-Life 2 today. Anyone want to offer me a job?


----------



## Thatch (May 19, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> The cake is a lie...



It's not even fucking true... Unless you thought the incinerator was the end of the game :V


----------



## Beta_7x (May 19, 2010)

szopaw said:


> It's not even fucking true... Unless you thought the incinerator was the end of the game :V



If you count the cutscene at the end with the one cake and the lights going on.... But it wasn't THE cake I was thinking off.. I wanted vanilla :\


----------



## kyle19 (May 19, 2010)

Me and my brother are able to learn things almost right away.


----------



## Apollo (May 19, 2010)

Love is a crazy thing


----------



## Thatch (May 19, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> If you count the cutscene at the end with the one cake and the lights going on.... But it wasn't THE cake I was thinking off.. I wanted vanilla :\



You were never promised a vanilla cake.

Goddamn people  bitching at their own unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 19, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You were never promised a vanilla cake.
> 
> Goddamn people  bitching at their own unrealistic expectations.



Then... Why weren't YOU the cake at the end? HMM?!


----------



## Tabasco (May 19, 2010)

Actions really do speak louder than words, and I haven't been listening.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 19, 2010)

The fandom's greatest flaw, and the cause of most of its problems with outsiders, is that when somebody does royally screw up, there's always a veritable army of bleeding hearts trying to defend them. I had long suspected this, but it has just recently been confirmed.


----------



## Kiva (May 19, 2010)

That people actually use the word learnt, Yayz for uncommon synonyms. : D


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 20, 2010)

I learned how you shouldn't stay on the computer until 2:00 AM and then wake up on 10:30 AM.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 20, 2010)

That being bi has alot of perks


----------



## kyle19 (May 20, 2010)

If your being paid $12 for an hour of work, take the job.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 20, 2010)

The side effects of a 3 and a half hour surgery are not fun.


----------



## Don (May 20, 2010)

That I was apparently voted 'Most Likely to Rule the World' by the school I go to.


----------



## WolfTailz (May 20, 2010)

There are actual wolf packs at high schools in San Francisco. I found it cool actually.


----------



## Apollo (May 20, 2010)

Avatars are *NOT* the best way to ID people on the FAF.


----------



## Ariosto (May 20, 2010)

That my old biology teacher had his reasons for being a jerk to us.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 20, 2010)

What happened after Chris Benoit's death was a WWE cover up.


----------



## Tabasco (May 20, 2010)

Existentialists are kind of annoying, and where the fuck are they all coming from?


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

If you don't eat or drink anything, you won't have to use the bathroom.


----------



## Tao (May 20, 2010)

I learned that friends will always help you.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 20, 2010)

That twilight fans are taking over the world.

We could all glitter by tomorrow

What a nightmare...


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

I learned that you inhale tiny meteorites every day when you breathe.


----------



## Rachrix (May 20, 2010)

i learnt that alot of people dont know what furries are. 

like come on, my background is a paw and it says furry gamers with life. plus all my other friends around him figured it out, i would tell him but there is no reason to.


----------



## Hipster Doofus (May 20, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I learned that you inhale tiny meteorites every day when you breathe.



This is awesome. I feel cooler for knowing this.




I learned that I can still get out onto my roof, which I thought my parents had forced me to stop doing after they painted over the edges to my windows so I can't open them.


----------



## Zseliq (May 20, 2010)

That cat barf on my coffee table is pretty easy to clean up.


----------



## Gavrill (May 20, 2010)

I learned that a good coondog sells for around 350$.


----------



## Tao (May 20, 2010)

You can die from alcohol poisoning if you drink a beer with your anus, interestingly enough.


----------



## Gavrill (May 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> You can die from alcohol poisoning if you drink a beer with your anus, interestingly enough.


I learned about that on 4chan. 

....The things the internet teaches us.


----------



## ArcticWolf (May 21, 2010)

I learned how to make a chicken coop.


----------



## black tiger (May 21, 2010)

i learned not to text and drive i kinda hit the ditch and rolled my old truck


----------



## Rachrix (May 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> You can die from alcohol poisoning if you drink a beer with your anus, interestingly enough.



i learnt that from manswers :3


----------



## Tally (May 21, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> That twilight fans are taking over the world.
> 
> We could all glitter by tomorrow
> 
> What a nightmare...



Son of a bitch...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 21, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> That twilight fans are taking over the world.
> 
> We could all glitter by tomorrow
> 
> What a nightmare...


 
A glittering cat wouldn't be a bad idea...


----------



## Gavrill (May 21, 2010)

ArcticWolf said:


> I learned how to make a chicken coop.


Teach me? I've been meaning to make one. 

I learned that Pharmacy tech is much more appealing than Auto collision repair.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 21, 2010)

Tally said:


> Son of a bitch...



Oh dear god...

Th-this.... just... wow...

Glad its happening to 4chan.. but...

wow...

~Mrow


----------



## Thatch (May 21, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Glad its happening to 4chan.. but...



Wait...



No I refuse to believe this is a serious post.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

White people's hands can tan


----------



## Apollo (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> White people's hands can tan



but... how?!


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 21, 2010)

Age does not say anything about how mature people are.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 21, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Age does not say anything about how mature people are.


This is so true.

I learned whining never stops at any age.


----------



## Jelly (May 21, 2010)

a group called in touch ministries put out pamphlets to soldiers in Iraq entitled "A Christian's Duty" where they were not only asked to pray daily that George W. Bush be granted by God the strength to lead
but also they were given prayer tickets they were expected to fill out swearing an oath to pray for his courage, determination, etc.


----------



## Apollo (May 21, 2010)

*Anything* can be done in JavaScript.


----------



## ArcticWolf (May 22, 2010)

Molly said:


> Teach me? I've been meaning to make one.
> 
> I learned that Pharmacy tech is much more appealing than Auto collision repair.


 
I'm to lazy to teach you...


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

I learned that it's nice that I have friends, but it's almost pointless to have them because it's not like I can hang out with anyone really


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I learned that it's nice that I have friends, but it's almost pointless to have them because it's not like I can hang out with anyone really



Story of my life T_T

I learned that some people like computers a lot more than I do...

Like... a whole lot....


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 22, 2010)

I learned that the mind can greatly alter what the heart feels. In other words, the mind misinterprets what we consider the truth.


----------



## Don (May 22, 2010)

I learned that I sleep far too much.


----------



## Rachrix (May 22, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> I learned that I sleep far too much.



this reminded me that i dont sleep enough


----------



## Gavrill (May 22, 2010)

ArcticWolf said:


> I'm to lazy to teach you...


:<

I learned that Amy is going to get adopted this week! so happy :3


----------



## whatthefur (May 22, 2010)

Learned that fingers are probably never as good as the real thing.


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> I learned that I sleep far too much.



14 hours a day?

I used to.


----------



## Bir (May 22, 2010)

That I shouldn't follow links that FA members post. Ever.

I learned that.. uh... Oh. I learned that Gerbils will chew on anything, even wire. Stupid things.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

That FAF is still sorta fun and I might not be leaving as I originally planned


----------



## Yaril47 (May 22, 2010)

I learned that I'm the only Furry to ever go to my Middle and High School.


----------



## Zseliq (May 22, 2010)

Molly said:


> :<
> 
> I learned that Amy is going to get adopted this week! so happy :3


 Yayz! That is great news!


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

I learnt that touching ferret urine can stick the smell to your hand for at least an hour, even after repeated scrubbing. x-x


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

I learned a lot of depressing, stupid things in less than an hour


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I learned a lot of depressing, stupid things in less than an hour



Social studies?


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Social studies?


Today's Saturday, so no


----------



## IsabellaPrice (May 22, 2010)

I learned not to chase the dog with bubble wrap because she'll pee on your feet. :<


----------



## alicewater (May 22, 2010)

I learnt today that people are two faced back stabbers!


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 22, 2010)

I learned that long hair hurts when it gets tangled. >.<


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

alicewater said:


> I learnt today that people are two faced back stabbers!



What, a girl at a party had the same dress and people thought it looks better on her? :V



WillowWulf said:


> Today's Saturday, so no



Oh... Well, everyday is good to learn new things :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

szopaw said:


> What, a girl at a party had the same dress and people thought it looks better on her? :V



Am I as big a jerk as you for laughing at this? The " :V " at the end got me...


----------



## Thatch (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Am I as big a jerk as you for laughing at this? The " :V " at the end got me...



Nope, and I agree, it does have that effect.


----------



## Tao (May 22, 2010)

I learned that despite being a bad singer, Justin Beiber is cute.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> I learned that despite being a bad singer, Justin Beiber is cute.



:|


----------



## Tao (May 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> :|



I've never seen a picture of him until today. =\


----------



## Foxylicious (May 22, 2010)

I lerned never to cook naked.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (May 22, 2010)

Foxylicious said:


> I lerned never to cook naked.



I learned your icon is ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE.


----------



## Nylak (May 22, 2010)

I learned not to open coffee cans sitting on the desks of animal control officers.

There was a bat inside, and it was displeased.


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

I learned that when playing with pesticide and hornets, you may get stung.


----------



## Rachrix (May 22, 2010)

Foxylicious said:


> I lerned never to cook naked.



i just learned that its fun to cook naked, i would spend my whole day naked if there was not a possibility of my friends showing up. it would look bad to be naked on the computer looking at a furry website :3


----------



## Ames (May 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I learned not to open coffee cans sitting on the desks of animal control officers.
> 
> There was a bat inside, and it was displeased.



Haha that's awesome.  Did the bat escape?

Bats are fuzzy and cute, unless they have rabies...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 22, 2010)

That I can eat potatoes straight outta the oven...


----------



## kyle19 (May 23, 2010)

Not enough sleep is bad for you.


----------



## Tao (May 23, 2010)

I learned wearing tight pants in a supermarket is not a good idea


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

That computers can laugh evily when they shut down....

O.e


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 23, 2010)

if you kill a deer with your car in wisconsin you can keep it


----------



## Ikrit (May 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> That I can eat potatoes straight outta the oven...


this guy avatar is cute <3


----------



## TashkentFox (May 23, 2010)

I learned that a lovely cool Guinness and J.W. Lees mix is the perfect thing for a hellishly hot day like today.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> I learned that despite being a bad singer, Justin Beiber is cute.


She looks like a big dork to me


----------



## Jelly (May 23, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Haha that's awesome.  Did the bat escape?
> 
> Bats are fuzzy and cute, unless they have rabies...



Then they just die.
Bats don't survive rabies well enough to attack you
It usually just paralizes their limbs until their nervous system suffers enough shock that they die


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

I learned that it's never lupus.


----------



## Thatch (May 23, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Then they just die.
> Bats don't survive rabies well enough to attack you
> It usually just paralizes their limbs until their nervous system suffers enough shock that they die



Well, I just learned something new today.


----------



## Scorchdragon (May 23, 2010)

That my children may never learn the meaning of the word behave. ARRRRRGGGGHHHH!!!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 23, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> this guy avatar is cute <3


 WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! D:


----------



## EdisKradJr (May 24, 2010)

That people papal pound in church. : )


----------

